# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Gratis deelname aan onderzoek naar IBS ziekte van Crohn

## Charmar

Beste Mensen,

Laten we gewoon heel erg eerlijk zijn wij zijn een bedrijf wat een natuurlijk middel aan biedt om mensen te helpen die na en tijdens een chemokuur aan te sterken en met name gericht is om het immuunsysteem te verbeteren. Ik wil hier niet de naam noemen omdat we dit forum niet als een verkapt reclame medium gebruiken. 

Twee weken geleden kregen we een bestelling binnen van een man uit Amsterdam. Afgelopen donderdag belde hij ons met de mededeling dat hij nu al tien jaar last had van een spastische darm. Deze werd veroorzaakt door medicijnen die hij moest innemen voor zijn maag (welke dat zijn we vergeten te vragen). De vervelende bijwerking van dit medicijn was dat hij al tien jaar last had van spastische darmen, alles geprobeerd had om de symptomen te bestrijden en niets werkte. Hij vertelde ons dat hij het product nu inmiddels een week had gebruikt en dat hij goeddeels van de klachten af was gekomen. 

Wij willen nu het volgende onderzoeken: 

Wij zijn op zoek naar mensen die al langere tijd last hebben van spastische darmen en of lijden die maar niet van de klachten afkomen en dit natuurlijke product gedurende een maand willen gebruiken. Wij zijn op zoek naar 3-5 mensen die aan die proef mee willen doen. Daarnaast zoeken wij ook mensen die aan de ziekte van Crohn lijden. 

Mocht je interesse hebben laat het dan ons even weten. De informatie wordt strikt vertrouwelijk gebruikt!

Deze mensen krijgen van ons 1 maand lang het product ter beschikking (kosteloos). De enige tegen prestatie die wij vragen is dat ze hun ervaringen met ons willen delen en dat wij deze informatie mogen delen (anoniem). 
Je kunt ons hier een bericht sturen of bellen.

----------


## bia77

Beste,

Ik lijd al meer dan 23 jaar aan IBS of pds. Maar ik vraag mij af wat jullie gebruiken. Ik ben namelijk erachter wat pds inhoud en wat je ertegen kunt doen. Het heeft vele gevolgen gehad voor mijn hele leven. Het leven me pds en niet geholpen worden door artsen en maar horen dat het psychisch is. Dit is alles behalve waar, Dus ik vraag m af wat jullie voor middel zouden hebben gevonden.

----------


## Charmar

Beste Bia,

Natuurlijk kan een psyche een rol spelen op een immuunsysteem. Maar om daar maar meteen de bal neer te leggen is iets wat wel vaker voor komt. Het product wat in Nederland ontwikkeld is, was eigenlijk bedoelt voor het terug in balans brengen van dat zelfde immuunsysteem. Auto immuunziekten zijn er in allerlei soorten en varianten. Veel gebruikers van ons product hebben kanker of reuma en gebruiken het om tijdens reguliere behandelingen er voor te zorgen dat het immuunsysteem weer aangesterkt wordt en het lichaam te helpen dit soort aandoeningen te bestrijden. Om de effekten op dit soort ziektes te merken is toch wel een paar maanden nodig. Maar wat we hierboven al beschreven verbaasde ons behoorlijk.

Dit is ook de reden geweest deze oproep te plaatsen hier. Mocht je meer specifiekere info willen hebben dan verzoek ik je even een persoonlijk berricht te sturen.

----------

